# Healer who never fell back laid to rest



## Gypsy (Jan 1, 2007)

RIP Doc Christopher A. Anderson...

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_5245883,00.html



> But after all of the quiet, all of the stoicism, Rick Anderson stood at the empty gravesite, took a deep breath and let out a Navy SEAL war cry that carried over the headstones.
> 
> "HOOYAH, KID!" he shouted at his son's casket, his voice breaking.
> 
> "YOU DID GOOD."


----------



## Ex3 (Jan 1, 2007)

That made me cry like a baby.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 1, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## pegasus (Jan 1, 2007)

Me three  
RIP Doc.


----------



## EATIII (Jan 1, 2007)

pegasus said:


> Me three
> RIP Doc.



YOU DID GOOD DOC!!!
R.I.P.


----------



## Queen Beach (Jan 1, 2007)

That was extremely moving.  EXTREMELY!!!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jan 1, 2007)

Me four.

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jan 2, 2007)

The vocalizations of his dad say it all.


----------

